# Favorite Lines



## smiddy

This is from a recent movie I watched, PG:

Bring it on pecker face! 

!rolling :lol:


----------



## dbconsultant

One of our favorite lines, from the 'Airplane' movie, is "And don't call me Shirley!"

For those who haven't seen the movie, this was in response to someone saying, "Surely, . . ." so this line is used by us whenever anyone says to us, "Surely, . . ."!


----------



## Steve Mehs

A line I was always remember from Broken Arrow given by John Travolta. The way he delivered this line combined with the facial expression will always stick with me. 

'You've just activated a nuclear warhead, my friend'

For comedy, Jack Black in School of Rock.

‘I have been touched by your kids... and I'm pretty sure that I've touched them’


----------



## smiddy

Whoops, I should have said what movie, Surf's Up. My 4 year old is saying this line a lot. I guess because I started laughing real hard...because the penguin saying it to another penguin, and, well, they have beeks, so they are all pecker faces. It was so fitting...


----------



## Leprechuan

From "Goodfellas":

"Funny how?"


----------



## Pinion413

Well, at the chance of getting in trouble with a mod, I'll have to asterisk this one.

One of my favorite lines (don't know why) that always sticks in my head is from "Fight Club".

"Bob. Bob had bi**h t**s." 
In reference to Meat Loaf's character in a support group who'd used too many steroids earlier in life. :grin: 

Always cracks me up, just said so matter-of-factly.


----------



## Nick

Excellent use of asterisks, Pinion!


----------



## HIPAR

Too long to write it out but you can watch the debacle unfold on Youtube.

Knowing the code that will cancel WW III, Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake desperately needs to talk with the POTUS.






From Strangelove of course.

I often identify with this one from Star Wars:

'Kid, I've flown from one side of this galaxy to the other. I've seen a lot of strange stuff, but I've never seen anything to make me believe there's one all-powerful Force controlling everything. There's no mystical energy field controls my destiny! It's all a lot of simple tricks and nonsense'. ... Han Solo

--- CHAS


----------



## Cholly

"My name is Ignio Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!"


----------



## chris0

I've got two...

"WOLVERINES!!!" from Red Dawn. Not a great movie but I love it just the same.

"There is no try, there is only do or do not." Spoken by Yoda, it was.


----------



## chris0

Cholly said:


> "My name is Ignio Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!"


That's inconceivable!


----------



## Nick

_"If it wasn't this, it'd be something else"_ on Orland Bloom's father's tombstone in the film 'Elizabethtown'.


----------



## Pink Fairy

"As you wish" Princess Bride - which someone else quoted as well. ^.^ 

"Say hello to my little friend!" Scarface


----------



## smiddy

chris0 said:


> I've got two...
> 
> "WOLVERINES!!!" from Red Dawn. Not a great movie but I love it just the same.
> 
> "There is no try, there is only do or do not." Spoken by Yoda, it was.


My son loves the Yoda line too. Good one!


----------



## smiddy

This isn't from a movie, but SNL, Roseanne Roseannadanna: "If it's not one thing it's another!"


----------



## elaclair

Okay,

If we're going to let TV slip in to this discussion, then I have to get this one in, the ever classic........."She's dead Jim"


----------



## Indiana627

Indiana Jones and Raiders of the Lost Ark: "It's not the years, honey, it's the mileage."

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade: "My son, we're pilgrims in an unholy land."

And of course, also from Last Crusade, the final scene when the truth of Indy's name is revealed:

Sallah: Please, what does it always mean, this... this "Junior"?
Professor Henry Jones: That's his name.
[points to himself]
Professor Henry Jones: Henry Jones...
[points to Indy]
Professor Henry Jones: ...Junior.
Indiana Jones: I like "Indiana."
Professor Henry Jones: We named the *dog* Indiana.
Marcus Brody: May we go home now, please?
Sallah: The dog?
[starts laughing]
Sallah: You are named after the dog? HA HA HA...!
Indiana Jones: I've got a lot of fond memories of that dog.


----------



## EXTACAMO

"What we have here is failure to communicate." From Cool Hand Luke


----------



## tfederov

It's not a tumor!


----------



## EXTACAMO

"You're gonna need a bigger boat." JAWS


----------



## BobaBird

Another from Princess Bride, "Have fun stormin' the castle!"


----------



## smiddy

What is that line from Pulp Fiction that Samuel L. Jackson says? I can't quote it, but it is pretty intense.


----------



## EXTACAMO

And then there was Robert Duvall in Apocalypse Now with such great ones as "I love the smell of napalm in the morning." and "Charlie don't surf."


----------



## EXTACAMO

elaclair said:


> Okay,
> 
> If we're going to let TV slip in to this discussion, then I have to get this one in, the ever classic........."She's dead Jim"


And also the ever popular "damn it Jim.... I'm a doctor not a brick layer."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

ear muff it


----------



## Pink Fairy

Where is that one from??


----------



## vankai

chris0 said:


> That's inconceivable!


Ya know, you keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means.
- Inigo Montoya


----------



## bobukcat

Very politically incorrect but from Airplane 2:

"The People, they was freakin', but the bro, he was ON!!"

Another favorite from Dirty Harry:

"A man's got to know his limitations"


----------



## Richard King

Back to the Future: 
"Heavy"

"There's that word again".

Harold and Maude.
A bit of set up is required: Harold's mother, getting rather tired of 18 year old Harold having a crush on the 80 year old Maude has set up three dating service dates for him. On each of the first two Harold has scared them away by faking a suicide in different manners. On the third date Harold picks up a Hari Kari knife and "plunges it home" and falls over "dead". Of course, he knew about the button to release the blade. His date, an actress, thinks it is a great performance and decides to follow along, grabbing the knife and plunging it home. Problem is she didn't know about the release button and promptly falls over on the floor dead. Mother enters the room, sees the body and shouts: "*Harold!!! That was your last date!!*"
http://filmtv.eserver.org/harold-and-maude.txt


----------



## GrumpyBear

From "The Big Red One"

Pvt. Zab 
"What are you going to do with a frozen Butt?"

Pvt. Kaiser
"Thaw it out!"

Everybody laughs now.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

okietekkie said:


> Where is that one from??


Old School


----------



## jodyguercio

From one of the all time great westerns:

"Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over yo grave....."

Bull Durham

" Ya lollygag the ball around the infield. ya lollygag your way down to first, ya lollygag in and out of the dugout, you know what that makes you guys....Larry?

"Lollygaggers"


----------



## bobukcat

jodyguercio said:


> From one of the all time great westerns:
> 
> "Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over yo grave....."


That movie is loaded with great one-liners!!


----------



## jodyguercio

bobukcat said:


> That movie is loaded with great one-liners!!


And most come from Doc played brilliantly by Val Kilmer.

"Defense Dept regrets to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid....."

"Ok knock it off gentlemen, let's go home Viper has the lead....."


----------



## smiddy

jodyguercio said:


> And most come from Doc played brilliantly by Val Kilmer.
> 
> "Defense Dept regrets to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid....."
> 
> "Ok knock it off gentlemen, let's go home Viper has the lead....."


My wife loves Top Gun...we watch it a lot.


----------



## jodyguercio

smiddy said:


> My wife loves Top Gun...we watch it a lot.


It was a daily watch when I was in the Navy. That Crimson Tide.


----------



## chris0

Pinion413 said:


> Well, at the chance of getting in trouble with a mod, I'll have to asterisk this one.
> 
> One of my favorite lines (don't know why) that always sticks in my head is from "Fight Club".
> 
> "Bob. Bob had bi**h t**s."
> In reference to Meat Loaf's character in a support group who'd used too many steroids earlier in life. :grin:
> 
> Always cracks me up, just said so matter-of-factly.


That's one of my all time favorite movies. I always liked
"Marla... the little scratch on the roof of your mouth that would heal if only you could stop tonguing it, but you can't."

So many excellent lines from that movie.

"Skinny guys fight 'till they're burger."


----------



## Guitar Hero

"Hheeeeeeeeeerrrrrree'sss Johnny!"

The Shinning


"Well hay hay, ho ho ,ha! T'hulla hulla hulla, T'bulla bulla bulla," (chuckles) "Look who's got the front seats to the Mexican Hat Dance now, folks!" (chuckles again), "Just like a bunch of spiders in a bithday cake!"

Nothing But Trouble


"They're Here!"

Poltergeist


"Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son."

Animal House

"Show me the MONEY!" 

If this wasn't overplayed like it was.


"Oh look, a baby wolf." 

1941


"First time you ever 'plug' somebody?"

Big Trouble In Little China


"Come on, squeal like a piggy!"

Deliverance


"Greed, is good."

Wall Street


"What in the Wide, Wide World of Sports is'a going on here?" "I hired you people to try to get a little track laid, not to jump around like a bunch of Kansas City *******!"

Blazing Saddles


"He slimed me."

Ghostbusters



"You two are the dumbest Bounty Hunters I have ever seen in my entire life!"
"You couldn't even deliver a bottle of milk!

Midnight Run


"Have you ever bopped your bologna?"
and
Q. "Do you have Asteroids?" A. "Naw, but my dad does though. Can't even sit on the pot sometimes."
and
"Oh God!" "The dog went on the picnic basket!"

National Lampoon's Vacation


Lady screaming "MY HUSBAND HAS A GUN!"
Response "Yes madam, I'm sure he has. For all I know he shot it while you screamed."
and
"It's a tiny little country." "It's a 50 cent cab ride from one end of the country, to the other." "They recently had the whole country carperted, I'm talking small." "Rhoad Island could kick the crap out of it in a war!" "This is not a big place!"
and
"You must have hated this moose."

Arthur


"Say hello to my little friend!"

Scarface


"What we've got here is, failure to communicate."

Cool Hand Luke


"Rosebud"

Citizen Kane


"Luke, I am your father."

Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back


"I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, 200 shot, range model air rifle." 

A Christmas Story


"I shall call him, Mini Me."

Austin Powers, The Spy Who Shagged Me.


"Houston, we have a problem."

Apollo 13


"I lost my wife too. Only, her name wasn't ID though, and it wasn't in a flood."

American Graffiti


"Ah, Gary? Why are we wearing bras on our heads?"

Weird Science


"I want my two dollars!"

Better Off Dead


"Excuse me, I don't mean to impose, but I am The Ocean."

The Salton Sea


"You got a boner too?"

Cocoon


"I'm proud of ya. All of ya. Every father wishes his boy to be a better man than he was. You are."

The Cowboys


"Man, it be a crying shame when folks be throwing away a perfectly good white boy like that"

"He snorts nasal spray? Do you know where I can score some?"

"I want my to dollars!"

"Holy sh*t! You speak English! You big faker! Well, honk my hooter!"

"So, is Oscar your main, 'weiner man'?"

"Gee, I'm real sorry your mother blew up, Ricky. Doctor said she'll be alright. She just wont be eating any spicy foods for a while."

Better Off Dead


"So, the Space Visitor visits the President at the White House, and President Eisenhower says to him, 'Look, give us your techology, and we'll give you all the cow lips you can eat.' " 

"Check the papers, cow mutilations are up!"

----------------------------------------------------------------------

"And what do you want?" 

"I want peace on Earth, and goodwill towards men."

"Be serious!"

He is serious! He really means it."

"I want peace on Earth, and goodwill towards men."

"We are the United States Government! We don't do that sort of thing!"

-------------------------------------------------------------------

"Pain? Try prison."

"No more secrets, Marty."

------------------------------------------------------------------

"Uh, Doris? Will you have breakfast with me sometime?

"Sure, OK."

"Shall I phone you, or nudge you?"

Sneakers



"Please let that be the end of your speech."

--------------------------------------------------------

"This is not a good look for me!"

"You look like a 'Man-O-Lantern.'"

--------------------------------------------------------

"You know how I know you're gay? You made a spinach dip in a sourdough bread, once."

-------------------------------------------------------

"I can't pee in public! I've got a mental block about it!"

------------------------------------------------------

"I was wondering if you had enough time to talk about laundry detergent?"

-------------------------------------------------------

"Do you want me to be retarded?"

40 Year-Old Virgin



Dave: - "Today, I held up a woman with an erection. It's not everyday a guy gets to do that."

----------------------------------------------------------------

Wally: - "Where are we?" 
Dave: - "Probably on our way to New Jersey by now." 
Wally: - "No kidding! I got family in there! Do you wanna come with me?" 
Dave: - "Of course. You've earned my trust, Wally. You've been a very good friend to me these past couple days. You're always there for me. You never get me into trouble. Sometimes it seems a bit boring but that's a small price to pay for such a wonderful friendship." 
Wally: - "That's beautiful, Dave. Do you mean everything you just said?" 
Dave: - "I'll tell you how I really feel in about a minute or two. Right now I'm a little overwhelmed by the STINK of the seven tons of garbage that you drove us into!" 
Wally: - "Is THAT what it is? I thought you let one go! That's why I didn't say anything!" 
Dave: - "That's very kind of you! Thank you!" 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Man: - "Sir, who are you?"
Dave: - "Fine, thank you."

Hear No Evil, See No Evil


----------



## cdizzy

It's hard to follow up on that last post but here is mine.


"I am in a world of s**t"


Private Pyle in Full Metal Jacket


Or



"Better him, then me"


Anamal Mother in Full Metal Jacket.


I could go on forever with this movie.


----------



## smiddy

Wow, nice postings...thanks! All great lines indeed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My whole life is one movie quote after another, it's too hard to pick. But here's one...



> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.


----------



## smiddy

Yep, the Blues Brothers had quite a few good lines in it.


----------



## tfederov

Putting on the foil! Yeah, every game. Want some?


----------



## jodyguercio

"This house is clear....."

That movie scared the bejesus out of me when I was a kid. Horror movies just aint scary anymore ya know.

And for all the children of the 70s...

"I only came here to do two things, drink some beer and kick some [email protected]#$. Looks like we're almost outta beer."


----------



## ccr1958

several from carl(billy bob thornton) sling blade....
repeating a joke he heard earlier in the day & kinda messes it up....
"one said the water's cold the other said the water's deep....
i think they's from arkansas"

"ya got anything good to eat in there"

"i'm your eldest boy, name a carl"

"go away..leave me be" ..Carls dad.. robert duvall...same movie


----------



## Steve

My favorite line of all time has to be from *When Harry Met Sally*.

For those who haven't seen the movie, Meg Ryan and Billy Crystal are sitting at a deli restaurant table arguing about whether or not a girl could fake a convincing orgasm. Meg Ryan did such a great job showing Crystal it could be done, that when a waiter at a nearby table was ready to take an order, the older woman he was talking to pointed to Meg Ryan and said: "I'll have what she's having".

/steve

PS: Piece of trivia. The woman who spoke the line was Rob Reiner's mother. I believe Reiner directed and co-wrote the film with Crystal. Crystal wrote the line.


----------



## jodyguercio

^ The best date movie ever.

"Are you crying?"

"No....."

"There's no crying, there's no crying in baseball....."


----------



## bobukcat

Steve said:


> My favorite line of all time has to be from *When Harry Met Sally*.
> 
> For those who haven't seen the movie, Meg Ryan and Billy Crystal are sitting at a deli restaurant table arguing about whether or not a girl could fake a convincing orgasm. Meg Ryan did such a great job showing Crystal it could be done, that when a waiter at a nearby table was ready to take an order, the older woman he was talking to pointed to Meg Ryan and said: "I'll have what she's having".
> 
> /steve
> 
> PS: Piece of trivia. The woman who spoke the line was Rob Reiner's mother. I believe Reiner directed and co-wrote the film with Crystal. Crystal wrote the line.


My favorite line from that one (hey, I only watched it because my wife insisted!! :sure: ) is when they are on the plane or bus when they first meet and they're talking about men and women being friends - Billy contends men always screw it up because they think about having sex with them.

Meg: So you're saying men can only be friends with fat, ugly women.
Billy: Nah, we pretty much want to nail them too!

Another favorite of mine is from Fletch when greeting the fresh-from-the-shower, towel covered wife of the bad guy:

Can I borrow your towel, my car just hit a water buffalo?

Also from that movie: Does this proposal in any way involve me dressing up like little bo-peep??


----------



## jodyguercio

"What do you want to do to the world Ronald?"

"Burn it all"

"See ya next year Ronald....."

Good movie and great surround effects


----------



## elaclair

"I see your Schwartz is as big as mine....but do you know how to use it?"


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> My favorite line of all time has to be from *When Harry Met Sally*.
> 
> For those who haven't seen the movie, Meg Ryan and Billy Crystal are sitting at a deli restaurant table arguing about whether or not a girl could fake a convincing orgasm. Meg Ryan did such a great job showing Crystal it could be done, that when a waiter at a nearby table was ready to take an order, the older woman he was talking to pointed to Meg Ryan and said: "I'll have what she's having".
> 
> /steve
> 
> PS: Piece of trivia. The woman who spoke the line was Rob Reiner's mother. I believe Reiner directed and co-wrote the film with Crystal. Crystal wrote the line.


Yes, that scene (actually the whole movie) is one of my favorites as well. And you're right--that is Rob Reiner's mother. If you look carefully in the background, you can see his father Carl, too. Rob Reiner is responsible for several of my favorite flicks: "This is Spinal Tap," "Stand by Me," "When Harry...,"and "A Few Good Men." I'm especially a fan of Spinal Tap because it launched Christopher Guest's career.


----------



## alevine1986

Dazed and Confused...

"That's what I like about High School girls, I get older, they stay the same age."

Old School...

"I have a big day ahead of me tomorrow. It's a nice little Saturday, we're heading to Home Depot and maybe Bed, Bath, and Beyond, if there's time."

"Come on Snoop, we're going streaking. Bring your green hat."

Bull Durham...

"Do you think Dwight Gooden keeps his socks on?"


----------



## jodyguercio

Bull Durham...

"Do you think Dwight Gooden keeps his socks on?"[/QUOTE]

A Met fan in Texas......

"Cmon Rook show us that million dollar arm, oh cause I got a good idea about that 50 cent head of yours."


----------



## Marriner

Bring us... A SHRUBBERY!!!


----------



## dettxw

From _9 to 5_

Dick Bernly: So! This is what you're into now! Bondage!
Judy: What's that?
Dick Bernly: Bondage, S&M, sex games!
Judy: That's right! All of it, I'm into everything, now get out of here!
Dick Bernly: Who was that guy?
Judy: He's my boss.
Dick Bernly: Your boss! You're having an affair with your boss, isn't that typical!
Judy: Just like you had an affair with your secretary!
Dick Bernly: But, Judy, you can't do this! This isn't you!
Judy: Don't you tell me what I can or can't do! Those days are over! And if I want to have an affair, or play sex games, or do M&M's, you can't stop me!
Dick Bernly: M&M's?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

"Leave the gun take the cannolis"
Clemenza in The Godfather


----------



## chris0

Stuart Sweet said:


> My whole life is one movie quote after another, it's too hard to pick. But here's one...
> 
> 
> 
> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.
Click to expand...

"The use of unnecessary force in the apprehension of the Blues brothers has been approved."

It's the delivery of that line that cracks me up.


----------



## TigerDriver

From The African Queen

Charlie Allnut: "A man takes a drop too much once in a while, it's only human nature."

Rose: "Nature, Mr. Allnut, is what we are put in this world to rise above. "


----------



## Nick

TigerDriver said:


> From The African Queen
> 
> Charlie Allnut: "A man takes a drop too much once in a while, it's only human nature."
> 
> Rose: "Nature, Mr. Allnut, is what we are put in this world to rise above. "


For those too young to know this classic, or too old to remember, those characters
were played by _Humphrey Bogart_ And _Katherine Hepburn_.


----------



## TigerDriver

Nick said:


> For those too young to know this classic, or too old to remember, those characters
> were played by _Humphrey Bogart_ And _Katherine Hepburn_.


For some unfathomable reason, _The African Queen_ (directed by John Houston) is not available on DVD <sigh>. Nor is _The Naked Prey_, one of the best action flicks of all time.

EDIT: _The Naked Prey_ is available at NetFlix.


----------



## TigerDriver

HIPAR said:


> Too long to write it out but you can watch the debacle unfold on Youtube.
> 
> Knowing the code that will cancel WW III, Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake desperately needs to talk with the POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Strangelove of course.
> --- CHAS


Also from Strangelove:

"You can't fight in here...this is the War Room"


----------



## TigerDriver

In Dr. Strangelove, the B-52 is approaching the target (Moscow!). Pilot Major T.J. King Kong (played by Slim Pikens) does a check list of the items in the standard-issue survival kit:

"Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find:

- One forty-five caliber automatic
- Two boxes of ammunition
- Four days' concentrated emergency rations
- One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
- One miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible
- One hundred dollars in rubles
- One hundred dollars in gold
- Nine packs of chewing gum
- One issue of prophylactics
- Three lipsticks
- Three pair of nylon stockings.

Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."


----------



## JeffChap

I went to see Cloverfield last night. While not technically a line from the movie, the funniest thing I heard all night came from the audience. As the movie ended (abruptly), the titles began to roll and "Produced by J. J. Abrams" appeared on the screen.

Some girl in the theater shouted "Screw you, J. J. Abrams!". The whole house erupted in laughter. If you've seen the movie, you'll appreciate the sentiment. Not that I didn't like the movie, it just lacked closure.


----------



## space86

Vegas Vacation

Cousin Eddie: Don't worry Clark you can live here with us, 
We'll dig you a guest room.


----------



## deweybroncos

"I'm yer Huckleberry!" Val Kilmer in Tombstone
or "Ben Dover," nice to meet you Ben in Fletch by Chevy Chase


----------



## vankai

deweybroncos said:


> "I'm yer Huckleberry!" Val Kilmer in Tombstone


also by Val as Doc....."You're a Daisy if you do"


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Cholly said:


> "My name is Ignio Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!"


I have to comment on this one. I have a coworker who LOVES this movie. They still will watch it over and ,over and over. When is son was about 3, he'd already seen it countless times, and they all knew all the lines. So he and his son were playing around, reenacting the movie.... The son was running around saying "my name is inigo montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!" Finally, dad says "Tell me what you want, I'll give you whatever you want". (or whatever the line is there.) Without missing a beat, his three year old son says "I want my father back, you son of a b*tch!" Mom wasn't real thrilled! 

As to favorite lines... from Tommy boy:

"Listen up, you little spazoids. I know where you live and I've seen where you sleep. I swear to everything holy that your mothers will cry when they see what I've done to you."

"I can get a good look at a Tbone by sticking my head up a Bull's a$$, but I'll take the butchers word for it"

Marty, find out where the police are going to be taking him. Send over a bottle of bubbly with a bucket of ice and a card. Have it say, "Tough break, get drunk on me. Use the bucket to ice down your marbles, Yours, Z."

Mrs. Nelson: Honey? Look at this human bomb on the news. 
Ted Nelson, Customer: Huh? Oh yeah, I buy brake pads off him. I thought we were watching cartoons.


----------



## Cholly

Watched Mr. & Mrs. Smith again the other night, and one of Brad Pitt's lines stands out:
"You are the job."


----------



## jodyguercio

"You gonna do something or just stand there and bleed?"


----------



## smiddy

Ok, this shows my movie content these days, but what else can I do with little smiddletts? 

Elliot: Look at me! I'm a doe and I'm a buck. I'm a DUCK!


----------



## jodyguercio

smiddy said:


> Ok, this shows my movie content these days, but what else can I do with little smiddletts?
> 
> Elliot: Look at me! I'm a doe and I'm a buck. I'm a DUCK!


Enjoy them as me and my wife do our little one .


----------



## machavez00

> Is It safe?


The "White Angel"


> Are you gonna pull those pistols or whistle Dixie?


Josey Wales


> I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


"Dirty" Harry Callahan


> I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## repulski

A dingo ate your baby


----------



## jodyguercio

"He pulls a knife, you pull a gun. He's sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue. That's the Chicago way."


----------



## Zepes

"Wanna help me find my nuts?"


----------



## smiddy

"Very tempting! Very tempting!"


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

From Madagascar:

Just smile and wave, boys, just smile and wave.


----------



## smiddy

Madagascar:

They are a bunch of pansies. 

and

The New York Giants!


----------



## jodyguercio

smiddy said:


> Madagascar:
> 
> They are a bunch of pansies.
> 
> and
> 
> The New York Giants!


"Throw the poo...Throw the poo..."


----------



## smiddy

Chicken Joe: Hey, you gotta try the blowhole, man! This whale dude is giving me brain freeze.


----------



## jodyguercio

"A census taker once tried to test me, I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti....."

That has to be one of the most terrifying movies ever.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

jodyguercio said:


> "A census taker once tried to test me, I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti....."
> 
> That has to be one of the most terrifying movies ever.





> I do wish we could chat longer, but... I'm having an old friend for dinner. Bye.


Silence of the Lambs is one of my favorite movies, ever.

Another good one.... though it's a little overused, now....



> "I see dead people".


I saw 6th Sense in the theater when it first came out, and the ending snuck up on me like nobody's business. When I watch it now, I think I SHOULD have seen it coming, but I sure didnt.


----------



## jodyguercio

"Vegas Baby"


----------



## DCSholtis

Hot Fuzz:

Nicholas Angel: The swan's escaped, right... and who might you be?
P.I Staker: Mr. Staker, yeah... Mr. Peter Ian Staker.
Nicholas Angel: P.I Staker? Right! "Pi$s Taker!" Come on!
Nicholas Angel: [cut to Angel talking to Mr. Staker] OK, Mr. Staker...


----------



## alevine1986

jodyguercio said:


> "Vegas Baby"


"You're so money and you don't even know it."

"You have these big fangs and big claws but you can't figure out how to kill the bunny. You're like a big bear man."


----------



## jodyguercio

"Lock it up"

"No you lock it up"


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

(The Break Up)

There's a really big gap between getting your ass kicked, and having a dancing, singing sprite fool you with trickery, and then strike your throat before you know that you're even in the fight.


----------



## Zepes

(office space)
"Hi, Peter. What's happening? We need to talk about your TPS reports."


----------



## Zepes

"PC Load Letter"? What the f* does that mean?


----------



## brian188

"I could use a good a** kicking, I'll be very honest with ya." 

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## jodyguercio

Mitch..."Whatcha doin'"

Chris..."Self-Realizing, I was thinking of Socrates who said "I drank what?""

Now tell me that movie....it was a good one


----------



## Zepes

"just because you say (with all due respect) doesn't mean you can say whatever you want to me"

or something like that


----------



## HIPAR

TigerDriver said:


> In Dr. Strangelove, the B-52 is approaching the target (Moscow!). Pilot Major T.J. King Kong (played by Slim Pikens) does a check list of the items in the standard-issue survival kit:
> 
> "Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find:
> 
> - One forty-five caliber automatic
> - Two boxes of ammunition
> - Four days' concentrated emergency rations
> - One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
> - One miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible
> - One hundred dollars in rubles
> - One hundred dollars in gold
> - Nine packs of chewing gum
> - One issue of prophylactics
> - Three lipsticks
> - Three pair of nylon stockings.
> 
> Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."


Those are great lines. Lots of great lines.

I'm somewhat a student of this movie. It's release was delayed because of the assassination of President Kennedy. If you look closely at Major Kong's lips you will notice 'Vegas' was over dubbed because the original line was 'Dallas'. Anyway, I think 'Vegas' actually works better.

Actually, the primary target wasn't Moscow:

Kong reading the 'Plan R' attack profile --

'Primary target, the ICBM complex at Laputa. Target reference Yankee Golf Tango Three Six Zero. Thirty megaton nuclear device fused for airburst at ten thousand feet. Twenty megaton nuclear device will be used if first malfunctions. Otherwise proceed to secondary target, missile complex seven miles east of Barshaw. Target reference November Bravo X-Ray One Zero Eight. Fused airburst at ten, check, twelve thousand feet'.

If I recall correctly, the bomber heading for Moscow was from 'Fail Safe', a movie I don't particularly like.

--- CHAS


----------



## Pinion413

From "The Big Lebowski"

Jesus: "Nobody f***s with the Jesus."

Cracks me up every time. :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

Casino Royale

James Bond - [_laughing - after being stuck five times with a knotted rope_] Now the whole world's gonna know that you died scratching my balls!


----------



## dbconsultant

From Home Alone:

"Merry Christmas, you filthy animal!"

Also:

Mine: From the Blues Brothers 

Elwood: It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses. 
Jake: Hit it.

My husband's: Jaws 

You're gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

From Kingpin:



> Roy: Hey, I hope you don't mind, I got up a little early, so I took the liberty of milking your cow for you. Yeah, it took a little while to get her warmed up, she sure is a stubborn one, whew.
> [Takes a drink from the bucket]
> Mr. Boorg: We don't have a cow. We have a bull.
> Roy: I'm gonna brush my teeth.


----------



## deweybroncos

"You can't put the beans above the frank" From "There's something about Mary"


----------



## Pink Fairy

Do songs count? If so 

"Singing in the Rain" from clockwork orange.

Eggy-weggs and socky-wocks are the best words from it too - my husband now calls them that.

And decided pants are panty-wants


----------



## smiddy

I think any line from a movie, be it a song or other makes the grade, there aren't really any rules to this thread, just sharing your favorites, at least that is what I had in mind when I started the thread.

Another favorite, from Robots:

Rodney Copperbottom: This is our moment to shine, to show them what we're made of. 
Fender: In my case it's a rare metal called afraidium. It's yellow, tastes like chicken... Buck-ah! 
[lays an egg] 
Fender: Whoa! Didn't know I could do that!


----------



## smiddy

Butch: I think I cracked a rib. 
Fabienne: Giving me oral pleasure? 
Butch: No, retard, from the fight.


----------



## smiddy

Prince Charming: You! You can't lie! So tell me puppet... where... is... Shrek? 
Pinocchio: Uh. Hmm, well, uh, I don't know where he's not 
Prince Charming: You're telling me you don't know where Shrek is? 
Pinocchio: It wouldn't be inaccurate to assume that I couldn't exactly not say that it is or isn't almost partially incorrect. 
Prince Charming: So you do know where he is! 
Pinocchio: On the contrary. I'm possibly more or less not definitely rejecting the idea that in no way with any amount of uncertainty that I undeniably 
Prince Charming: Stop it! 
Pinocchio: ...do or do not know where he shouldn't probably be, if that indeed wasn't where he isn't. Even if he wasn't at where I knew he was 
[Pigs and Gingerbread Man begin singing] 
Pinocchio: That'd mean I'd really have to know where he wasn't.


----------



## tvjay

If you're dumb, surround yourself with smart people. If you're smart, surround yourself with smart people who disagree with you. - Isacc from Sports Night

At this point, the length of this conversation is way out of proportion to my interest in it. - Dan Rydell from Sports Night

Fifty years from now, when you're looking back at your life, don't you want to be able to say you had the guts to get in the car? - Sam Witwicky from Transformers


----------



## smiddy

tvjay said:


> If you're dumb, surround yourself with smart people. If you're smart, surround yourself with smart people who disagree with you. - Isacc from Sports Night
> 
> At this point, the length of this conversation is way out of proportion to my interest in it. - Dan Rydell from Sports Night
> 
> Fifty years from now, when you're looking back at your life, don't you want to be able to say you had the guts to get in the car? - Sam Witwicky from Transformers


I really liked Transformers, great quote!


----------

